# APR 1.8T ECU, TCU, IS20, IS38 Upgrades - Up to 350+ HP Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The new APR 2017 1.8 TSI Golf Sportwagen / Alltrack engine and transmission upgrades are here!


234-245 HP / 274-301 FTLBS - Stage 1 (Just software)
246-247 HP / 275-301 FTLBS - Stage 2 (Downpipe)
274-306 HP / 308-326 FTLBS - IS20 GTI Turbo Upgrade (Stock DP)
284-319 HP / 311-330 FTLBS - IS20 GTI Turbo Upgrade (APR DP)
351-357 HP / 335-341 FTLBS - IS38 Golf R Turbo Upgrade

Details:

ECU: http://goapr.io/cgj9f
TCU: http://goapr.io/p8bht
IS20: http://goapr.io/8b6py
IS38: http://goapr.io/v7hek

Discuss!


----------



## jitb (Aug 5, 2009)

I dont understand, WHY NO JETTA 1.8t! WHY!!!


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

I suggest you make it clear on those turbo upgrades that it only applies to the MQB 1.8T. Non-MQB 1.8T owners without pre-existing knowledge of these differences will be very confused.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jitb said:


> I dont understand, WHY NO JETTA 1.8t! WHY!!!


Unfortunately it has a different engine. The turbo faces the opposite direction. 



koidragon1980 said:


> I suggest you make it clear on those turbo upgrades that it only applies to the MQB 1.8T. Non-MQB 1.8T owners without pre-existing knowledge of these differences will be very confused.


I listed *2017 1.8 TSI Golf Sportwagen / Alltrack* above. No good?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Since an oem turbo upgrade is out of the question for the mk6 jetta, will APR be releasing a "Stage 3" for it instead?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VR6OOM said:


> Since an oem turbo upgrade is out of the question for the mk6 jetta, will APR be releasing a "Stage 3" for it instead?


I don't think that will happen. We made a kit a while back using a Garret turbo, but we maxed out the fueling pretty early. For the price it would need to cost, we didn't think people would be interested.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately it has a different engine. The turbo faces the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I listed *2017 1.8 TSI Golf Sportwagen / Alltrack* above. No good?


I'd suggest specifying "MQB Platform" in the title here and on the site for the IS20 and IS38 pages similar to how it is for the ECU page.

I know the application guide states the make/model, but just a suggestion to further "idiot proof" your pages.


----------



## Carl- (Mar 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think that will happen. We made a kit a while back using a Garret turbo, but we maxed out the fueling pretty early. For the price it would need to cost, we didn't think people would be interested.


Is the factory turbo on the GLI larger than the turbo on the 1.8t Jetta?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Carl- said:


> Is the factory turbo on the GLI larger than the turbo on the 1.8t Jetta?


Yes, it's a little bigger.


----------



## Sallington (Mar 29, 2017)

Do you know if the clutch in the 1.8T MK6 Jetta's are the same as in the Sportswagen? How are they holding up with the increase in power?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Sallington said:


> Do you know if the clutch in the 1.8T MK6 Jetta's are the same as in the Sportswagen? How are they holding up with the increase in power?


The 6 Speed sportwagen / alltrack clutch is the same as the MK7 GTI. I don't know what's in the jetta.


----------



## FS00008 (Mar 21, 2016)

Why the heck won't you do one for the MKVI Jettas!?!?!?!???

Fueling issues? Ok, so combine the turbo with requirements for bigger injectors and fuel pump..come on!!!


----------



## FS00008 (Mar 21, 2016)

It is not the same clutch as the Sportwagen.

With Unitronic refusing to support 1.8T Jettas and APR not going much beyond the Stage 2 level I'm not feeling the love here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

FS00008 said:


> Why the heck won't you do one for the MKVI Jettas!?!?!?!???
> 
> Fueling issues? Ok, so combine the turbo with requirements for bigger injectors and fuel pump..come on!!!


Unfortunately these turbos don't fit the jetta.


----------



## FS00008 (Mar 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately these turbos don't fit the jetta.


You mentioned using a Garrett turbo earlier in the thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

FS00008 said:


> You mentioned using a Garrett turbo earlier in the thread.


We developed a kit on the 2.0T. Made around 350 WHP. Fueling limited. For the cost associated with it to end users, we decided not to proceed.


----------



## FS00008 (Mar 21, 2016)

Let me just direct your attention here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...is-started&p=93151858&viewfull=1#post93151858


And no, I'm not trying to be pedantic. I just don't care to go to a new vehicle and want more juice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

FS00008 said:


> Let me just direct your attention here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...is-started&p=93151858&viewfull=1#post93151858
> 
> 
> And no, I'm not trying to be pedantic. I just don't care to go to a new vehicle and want more juice.


You can mount it upside down.... just needs a new turbo inlet pipe, turbo outlet pipe, downpipe (Assuming it doesn't just bolt up, which is probably unlikely), oil feed line, oil return line, coolant feed line and coolant return line (Assuming those don't mount up too). Your O2 sensor is upside down, which is probably not a good idea as it may collect stuff which could damage the sensor. The turbo support bracket is now 180* in the wrong spot. Also, don't confuse the inlet / outlet pipe on the compressor cover. With the IS38 in this configuration, the inlet is on the bottom, the outlet is on the top (opposite where they need to be). The outlet has to somehow snake down to the turbo outlet pipe mounted on the side of the engine block. Unfortunately you can't just rotate the compressor housing as the wastegate mounting point is built into it.


----------



## FS00008 (Mar 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> You can mount it upside down.... just needs a new turbo inlet pipe, turbo outlet pipe, downpipe (Assuming it doesn't just bolt up, which is probably unlikely), oil feed line, oil return line, coolant feed line and coolant return line (Assuming those don't mount up too). Your O2 sensor is upside down, which is probably not a good idea as it may collect stuff which could damage the sensor. The turbo support bracket is now 180* in the wrong spot. Also, don't confuse the inlet / outlet pipe on the compressor cover. With the IS38 in this configuration, the inlet is on the bottom, the outlet is on the top (opposite where they need to be). The outlet has to somehow snake down to the turbo outlet pipe mounted on the side of the engine block. Unfortunately you can't just rotate the compressor housing as the wastegate mounting point is built into it.


I understand it's not so simple, but the post is merely to draw your attention to people already doing it.

There is also this fellow who has done some really cool things with your Stage 2 tune and a JB1 piggyback for fine tuning. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8417922-325hp-out-of-A-Gen-3-GLI

My point is that some of us don't want Hatchbacks . There is a market if you guys chose to embrace it.

Even a package with a turbo and tune specifically for a GLI turbo on a Jetta or Passat 1.8 would be a welcome addition.


----------



## lgfaver (Dec 26, 2013)

I hope I'm posting this in the right thread...

I just got a Beetle Dune, tiptronic, sadly not the DSG nor the manual transmission. What is available for this car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The beetle has a different engine unfortunately.


----------



## lgfaver (Dec 26, 2013)

Does that mean APR does not offer a tune for it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

lgfaver said:


> Does that mean APR does not offer a tune for it?


We offer a tune for the beetle, but not for the upgraded turbos.


----------



## FS00008 (Mar 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> We offer a tune for the beetle, but not for the upgraded turbos.


Please do at least commit to exploring the viability of a tune specifically for people using the GLI turbos on the 1.8.


----------



## lgfaver (Dec 26, 2013)

so there's nothing available for these new cars?


----------



## AlbertAlemao (Apr 11, 2016)

*Conduct a poll.*

How much would the whole kit cost? Why not conduct a poll to find out how many of the non-mqb 1.8tsi guys would buy it? Pretty sure plenty of would be interested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FS00008 (Mar 21, 2016)

AlbertAlemao said:


> How much would the whole kit cost? Why not conduct a poll to find out how many of the non-mqb 1.8tsi guys would buy it? Pretty sure plenty of would be interested. Thanks in advance.


Or even better, a pre-sale.

Deposits are sales guys, and it's no skin off your nose to do that without risk in terms of investment.

Not doing so is cutting out a pretty large number of people with non MQB cars.


----------



## AlbertAlemao (Apr 11, 2016)

*Stock Turbo Modifications*

Is it not possible to modify the stock turbocharger (Housing, shaft) so that we can still use the same intake, down pipe, oil and coolant lines?


----------



## -Sutekh (Feb 5, 2016)

I just wish they'd do a tcu upgrade for thr jetta 1.8t non-mqb  I'd buy that months ago. I hate this slush box, and wish it could be tweaked 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## drader (Apr 3, 2000)

Question for Arin (or anyone who knows):

AFAIK the 1.8t EA888 gen 3 has a cast crankshaft (unlike the 2.0 which has a forged crankshaft). Can these motors really handle bolting on an is20 or is38? Do you know at what level the motor starts to fail? Also - is the stock fueling sufficient, or is a new fuel pump / injectors more ideal?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Unlike the 2.0T, we're not running as much torque. This is in part due to the fueling system (which isn't modified when tuning IS20 or IS38), and for safety of the clutch and other components. I do not believe we'll overpower the crank.


----------



## Neochron (Nov 22, 2016)

For anyone looking to do a GLi upgrade to the 1.8 Jetta and or Passat it can be done. I currently have this setup on my 2015 Passat 1.8 it has an APR stg2 tune with JB1 piggyback. However the issue becomes more with the Auto handling the power. The tiptronics dont like it very much.


----------

